# Seal Exterior Brick to sidewalk joint



## CFD1970 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking for good recommendation on what to use along side of house where the brick meets the side walkway. The walkway is concrete and the house is brick. There is existing black tar-like sealer, which I have repaired, but there must e something better. I thought I remember seaing some type of black mesh that you could run along the corner and seal down with tar. Any ideas?


----------

